# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Flood of Wood Giveaway . . . .



## Kevin

I just had an idea. We haven't had a giveaway in a while, and some guys have had auction fever too long. So to vent all this energy I though we might have a drawing for a box of wood. A flood of boxes. Except instead of just me putting up the box, I thought we might see how many members are willing to participate by putting up a box of wood and once we get x number of members, I will draw the number if I do not participate or allow a 3rd party non-participant to draw the number if I do, and the winner gets all the boxes of wood. The winner would get flooded with wood. 

Maybe in order for everyone to win, the participants must agree to make every donor a pen or whatever they want in return, as time allows. Maybe that should be voluntary or maybe it should just be a straight giveaway because that would be a lot of pens to make if a lot of members participated. But of course it would be hundreds of dollars worth of wood or who knows how much. I think each member needs to be willing to pay the postage as well because if we had 10 members participate that could be spendy as Mike says, for the donor. Edit: I mean spendy for the winner, so the donors should be willing to pay postage.

We would have to find a way to ensure no one puts up a box of scraps just to be eligible to win. Maybe each box has to have at least 5 "likes" in order for the box and donor to be eligible for the giveaway. Any thoughts? Small. medium, large frb? I'm thinking small for the first try at this but I'm willing to go big if everyone else is. I hate to keep the Canucks and other overseas guys out of this but it wouldn't be feasible to go outside the 50 states I'm afraid. 

:feedback:


----------



## Kevin

I don't think I should participate as eligible to win but I am going to put up a box anyway.


----------



## Mike1950

I am in for a small- but do not put me on the win list- what the hell am I going to do with ten boxes of call or pen blanks...............


----------



## Kevin

mja979 said:


> So if I understand correctly if I won I would be expected to make every donor a maze?



Where did I say that? I said pen or whatever. I think maybe the something in return is a bad idea. Let's just keep this a straight giveaway. K.I.S.S.


----------



## Kevin

Well a maze for each donor would be generous IMO but I think it should be left to the individual who wins. A voluntary thing. But let's see if it gets any wings - it may not be a popular idea but when I thought of it, I thought it sounded like fun. Most members here like to give, and every one of us like to receive.


----------



## Kevin

I'm gonna add a poll . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Poll added. I didn't offer a yes/no option because we only need to know who is willing to participate, not who isn't. I guess whichever size box gets the most votes, that's the one we go with straight across the boards.


----------



## woodtickgreg

If I clicked an lfrb could I send a game box for the flatheads instead?


----------



## jimmyjames

I'm in for a lfrb but don't put me in on the win list either, I don't turn stuff , I just want to see a picture of the winners door step with boxes blocking the entryway to they're house when they get home :)


----------



## rdnkmedic

My rural carrier will be pissed.

I'm in. Should be fun.


----------



## Sprung

I like the idea of this and will have to give it some thought. I just don't have much primo stuff on hand and I couldn't in good conscience donate a box of regular, straight grained boring domestic stuff. I could definitely put a Small FRB together. I could maybe do a Medium, but that would probably clear out about half of my stash of special stuff. And a Large would probably clear out almost every piece of exotic or figured wood I have...

So, I'll think about it - but don't count me in just yet! My participation is likely dependent upon which box size is chosen. I wouldn't want to send someone a box of disappointment if I didn't win!


----------



## Andrew M

I'm with Goslin I can foot a small or medium box with some worthy wood but I don't have enough ugly wood to make up a large box. My stash isnt nowhere near as big as most members.


----------



## Kevin

Looking like we will do a small guys. I think it will preclude too many members if we go with anything larger. We can have another one for larger stuff later, and of course anyone who wishes, can send a large box instead of a small if they wish. 

I like it that our members are wanting to keep the quality up in lieu of quantity.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I say the size box doesn't really matter, it's all about the give away isn't it? Do we really have to pick a size Kev? What if I picked small and just sent the winner a large anywho.  Just remember that this doesn't mean clean out your shop of all the crap you don't want and dump it on some one else, I think that was Kevin's point
edit: typing the same time Kev was, lol


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls

Count me in for a medium flat rate box. Any particular sizes it needs to be filled with.


----------



## healeydays

Lets do it. I'm in...


Kevin, I also think you should be able to join the fun.

Mike B


----------



## barry richardson

Yea, I'm in too, on what ever is agreed upon. Not to throw a wrench in the works, but could we put up a finished product? God knows I've got lots of them laying around. Christmas is right around the corner... :)


----------



## Kevin

I don't think anyone in their right mind would turn down a chance to own something by Barry Richardson. I guarantee I wouldn't. I say a big yes.


----------



## DKMD

I could fill a box with something, but I don't need to be in the drawing. I like Barry's idea... I'll give the winner choice of wood or a finished product.


----------



## Kevin

I like the way this is going. 

With finished products from the likes of Barry and Doc, I think I will allow myself to be eligible and I will also do the drawing, just to make sure it's done fairly.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm in.  If I were to win I would want to reserve the right to assign a shipping address to each of the boxes.  I would also try to tailor my box to whatever type of woodworking the winner did. Don't tell Mike but I used to be a flat head and still have some flat stock.... If Mike wins I would send him some shavings... Because I know he loves them 

[attachment=32155]



I think Its a great Idea Kevin


----------



## drycreek

I would participate but I'm leaving Monday for a Elk hunt and want be back until the 18th. If this is not going to be over by then I'll do a medium flat rate box and if so I'll catch the next one.


----------



## ButchC

I'm in for a mfrb also. Sounds cool

I have a suggestion that if not used will certainly not offend me...

What if the "winner" runs their own giveaway after receiving the "prize" and gives away one nice finished product to one of the contributors of boxes? Just throwing it out there...


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm in.  If I were to win I would want to reserve the right to assign a shipping address to each of the boxes.  I would also try to tailor my box to whatever type of woodworking the winner did. Don't tell Mike but I used to be a flat head and still have some flat stock.... If Mike wins I would send him some shavings... Because I know he loves them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Its a great Idea Kevin



:fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit: WHAT- I do not have enough glue to glue all that backtogether!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a waste- bona fide evidence at to how much you spinners waste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

ButchC said:


> What if the "winner" runs their own giveaway after receiving the "prize" and gives away one nice finished product to one of the contributors of boxes? Just throwing it out there...



I didn't even think of that. Call me naive but I swear I didn't even think of someone wanting to resell their free boxes here or elsewhere. We surely have them here - call me a dumb dumb. I don't want this happening with such a well-intended thread. How can we prevent this?


----------



## ButchC

Kevin said:


> ButchC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the "winner" runs their own giveaway after receiving the "prize" and gives away one nice finished product to one of the contributors of boxes? Just throwing it out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that. Call me naive but I swear I didn't even think of someone wanting to resell their free boxes here or elsewhere. We surely have them here - call me a dumb dumb. I don't want this happening with such a well-intended thread. How can we prevent this?
Click to expand...


Ummmmm...not at all what I meant; I hadnt thought of that either. What I meant was if the person chosen to win the flood of wood were to make one finished product and pick a number/name out of a hat which had all the names of contributors of the original giveaway. That ensures everyone spends the same amount on shipping. 

Sorry if my post had a negative slant as it did not. I didn't mean anyone would take advantage....glass half full/half empty misunderstanding! !!! Kinda funny.

Butch


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> ButchC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the "winner" runs their own giveaway after receiving the "prize" and gives away one nice finished product to one of the contributors of boxes? Just throwing it out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that. Call me naive but I swear I didn't even think of someone wanting to resell their free boxes here or elsewhere. We surely have them here - call me a dumb dumb. I don't want this happening with such a well-intended thread. How can we prevent this?
Click to expand...


I don't think that is what Butch was trying to say but OMG - If that does happen lets just vote 'em off the island. That would be a pretty no-class move. Certainly not becoming of the spirit of the contest or WB.
:fit: 
:censored2:

:smack:
:aggressive:


----------



## ButchC

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButchC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the "winner" runs their own giveaway after receiving the "prize" and gives away one nice finished product to one of the contributors of boxes? Just throwing it out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that. Call me naive but I swear I didn't even think of someone wanting to resell their free boxes here or elsewhere. We surely have them here - call me a dumb dumb. I don't want this happening with such a well-intended thread. How can we prevent this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that is what Butch was trying to say but OMG - If that does happen lets just vote 'em off the island. That would be a pretty no-class move. Certainly not becoming of the spirit of the contest or WB.
> :fit:
> :censored2:
> 
> :smack:
> :aggressive:
Click to expand...


Yeah, that'd bad juju.


----------



## Kevin

I guess I'm being too motherly for my own contest ideas. No surprise there.


----------



## SDB777

Count me in.

I wasn't sure if this is for pen blanks only or whatever? So I just choose a Small box in the voting, that's 20 blanks. A Medium box will hold 118 pen blanks if I recall correctly....
I can do a Medium box if it isn't all pen blanks though.

Just let me know what size box y'all decide and I will make sure I get some special stuff in it!!!! Including a great natural edged piece of Hickory!!!!!!





Scott (I'm in) B


----------



## kazuma78

Count me in as well. I could definitely come up with at least a SFRB but I think I could do a MFRB actually instead depending on if the movers lose my wood or not :dash2:


----------



## Fret440

I could contribute. Don't know what I would do as a return to say thank you. Maybe make a WB ukulele for the next auction? Thoughts.

Jacob


----------



## BangleGuy

I'm in for a small FRB. Sounds like fun


----------



## Mike1950

Too address the resale-issue- What if a certain flatworker gets a whole bunch of pen blanks- What the hell is he going to do with them??? Maybe it can be a pick a choose sort a thing where we can take some boxes let's say 3 or 4 and put the numbers back in hat and chose again or before sent and winner can have them sent elsewhere . That way we can have multiple winners and nobody gets stuck with a bazillion pen blanks!!!! 
I did not vote in box size- some -with families should be able to play with just a small box- some of us that are professional hoarders-will not even notice a large flat rate being gone..........................


----------



## Mike1950

goslin99 said:


> Pen blanks are great packing peanuts.



I know- That is what I already use - well some times they are a little larger. 
I am just saying instead of sending a flood of boxes to someone who already has a flood of pen blanks- let it be an option that he gets to pick if he or she so desires where boxes go!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

goslin99 said:


> All you nice guys are making me feel like a jerk for thinking about nothing but growing my little hoard...:wacko1:



Nah- You know I do not mean that- It would be great for someone with a little hoard to win and enlarge it. I just think flexibility of choice would be nice- and probably it is already that way.................


----------



## Nobby40

Mike1950 said:


> goslin99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you nice guys are making me feel like a jerk for thinking about nothing but growing my little hoard...:wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah- You know I do not mean that- It would be great for someone with a little hoard to win and enlarge it. I just think flexibility of choice would be nice- and probably it is already that way.................
Click to expand...


I'm up for a medium or large flat rate box, i'm on a break from selling , Ebay
will do that to you. Lot's of Mesquite Burl.


----------



## healeydays

If I were to win and get flooded with pen blanks (not saying I need any) I would donate them to a couple contests for kids getting into pen turning, or someone who is looking to get into turning so not too much of an issue...


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> I just had an idea. We haven't had a giveaway in a while, and some guys have had auction fever too long. So to vent all this energy I though we might have a drawing for a box of wood. A flood of boxes. Except instead of just me putting up the box, I thought we might see how many members are willing to participate by putting up a box of wood and once we get x number of members, I will draw the number if I do not participate or allow a 3rd party non-participant to draw the number if I do, and the winner gets all the boxes of wood. The winner would get flooded with wood.
> 
> Maybe in order for everyone to win, the participants must agree to make every donor a pen or whatever they want in return, as time allows. Maybe that should be voluntary or maybe it should just be a straight giveaway because that would be a lot of pens to make if a lot of members participated. But of course it would be hundreds of dollars worth of wood or who knows how much. I think each member needs to be willing to pay the postage as well because if we had 10 members participate that could be spendy as Mike says, for the donor. Edit: I mean spendy for the winner, so the donors should be willing to pay postage.
> 
> We would have to find a way to ensure no one puts up a box of scraps just to be eligible to win. Maybe each box has to have at least 5 "likes" in order for the box and donor to be eligible for the giveaway. Any thoughts? Small. medium, large frb? I'm thinking small for the first try at this but I'm willing to go big if everyone else is. I hate to keep the Canucks and other overseas guys out of this but it wouldn't be feasible to go outside the 50 states I'm afraid.
> 
> :feedback:



 :teethlaugh: I like the idea, could be a source for some good fun. If the winner is willing, something could be made for the charity of their choice and share that with members here.  anyway, I would be interested in joining in


----------



## Kevin

This is all making my head hurt. Mike your ideas sound pretty good. Say we will have 3 winners. We divide the number of boxes by 5. If there are 10 boxes donated 12t place guy gets the odd number and also gets to choose his 4 boxes first. Then 2nd place picks his 3 boxes and 3rd place gets the last 3. How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## fitty

I'd been willing to donate a sfrb. Count me in.


----------



## NCWoodArt

I am in for Med flat rate box & I have all types & sizes of wood to offer some variety.


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> This is all making my head hurt. Mike your ideas sound pretty good. Say we will have 3 winners. We divide the number of boxes by 5. If there are 10 boxes donated 12t place guy gets the odd number and also gets to choose his 4 boxes first. Then 2nd place picks his 3 boxes and 3rd place gets the last 3. How does that sound to everyone?



Man I need to proofread before posting next time. I meant divide by 3. And where "12t place" should be "1st place". :wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all making my head hurt. Mike your ideas sound pretty good. Say we will have 3 winners. We divide the number of boxes by 5. If there are 10 boxes donated 12t place guy gets the odd number and also gets to choose his 4 boxes first. Then 2nd place picks his 3 boxes and 3rd place gets the last 3. How does that sound to everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need to proofread before posting next time. I meant divide by 3. And where "12t place" should be "1st place". :wacko1:
Click to expand...


Golly- I was kinda happy reading that- I thought you did it to look like my posts!!! I am really good at the no editing part- I bet ya never noticed............ 

But Yes that is what I was thinking- something to spread it around- more chance for a piece or piece's to come back to the givers in a slightly altered form...............


----------



## healeydays

Kevin said:


> This is all making my head hurt. Mike your ideas sound pretty good. Say we will have 3 winners. We divide the number of boxes by 5. If there are 10 boxes donated 12t place guy gets the odd number and also gets to choose his 4 boxes first. Then 2nd place picks his 3 boxes and 3rd place gets the last 3. How does that sound to everyone?



Works for me and makes for more folks in the fun...

BTW, Kevin, I understood your fuzzy math.


----------



## Sprung

I understand your fuzzy math, Kevin, but it's still making my head spin! 

I'm in for a SFRB.

When the parameters of this giveaway are set, could a new thread be started where those who are contributing can post that they are contributing and what they are contributing? Might make it a little easier to keep track of, instead of adding it to this thread.

I do like the idea of having 3 winners. And, if we do multiple winners, the winners could still ship out their boxes to one of the other winners.


----------



## Kevin

Yes I'm gonna start a new thread. Getting my box together right now just got to get the rest of the rules right . . . . . .


----------



## SENC

I'm in for an mfrb


----------



## Mike Jones

*Mystery gift*

Don't know if this would be consistent with the rules but....here is the deal.

I have had a difficult time seeing how I could best play with y'all on this "flood thing", but I will contribute a *mystery gift* that I believe all turners...pens, calls, stoppers, hollow forms, etc., would use and appreciate. If this is acceptable, put me down for a sfrb donation.

I do not want to be part of the drawing, don't want to win nuthin'. Just want to play!


----------



## Kevin

Yeah that's what I'm doing too Mike. Gonna be a lot more donors than contestants. Beats the other way around.


----------



## dycmark

Mike1950 said:


> What if a certain flatworker gets a whole bunch of pen blanks- What the hell is he going to do with them???



Any "real" :wacko1: flatworker knows EXACTLY what to do with lots of small pieces of wood, that is what glue and clamps are for.... (cutting boards and the like) 
Just Sayin....... 

I just read quickly thru the thread and forgive me but I now understand the premise of donating, I don't know if my "horde" is large enough  for that, or worthy :cray: for that matter, however I have no clue what the actual "contest" will be.. :dash2:

Maybe i missed something so I will run back thru it.

Mark


----------



## Kevin

Mark it's not a contest. It's a give away pure and simple. I will draw 3 random winners using the random.org generator that we have always used. In fact I will probably appoint someone like Kenbo that is not involved in anyway and whose trustworthiness is beyond reproach to make the drawings. It's pretty obvious that the consensus is that donors can send any size box they want provided it's as least a small flat rate box, and also finished products and tools too.


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike Jones said:


> *Mystery gift*
> 
> Don't know if this would be consistent with the rules but....here is the deal.
> 
> I have had a difficult time seeing how I could best play with y'all on this "flood thing", but I will contribute a *mystery gift* that I believe all turners...pens, calls, stoppers, hollow forms, etc., would use and appreciate. If this is acceptable, put me down for a sfrb donation.
> 
> I do not want to be part of the drawing, don't want to win nuthin'. Just want to play!



im with mike and you kev im in for a mfrb dont want to win nothin either duck


----------



## Kevin

Since this thing is still gaining steam I'm going to let it roll along through tomorrow before starting the official entry thread. It looks like the old WoodBarter _"'Tis better to give than it is to receive" _ spirit is alive and well. Like I am surprised. Our members are the best. I don't mean that arrogantly, just stating a fact.


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mystery gift*
> 
> Don't know if this would be consistent with the rules but....here is the deal.
> 
> I have had a difficult time seeing how I could best play with y'all on this "flood thing", but I will contribute a *mystery gift* that I believe all turners...pens, calls, stoppers, hollow forms, etc., would use and appreciate. If this is acceptable, put me down for a sfrb donation.
> 
> I do not want to be part of the drawing, don't want to win nuthin'. Just want to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im with mike and you kev im in for a mfrb dont want to win nothin either duck
Click to expand...

Same for me, a game box to give, and nothin to win for me either. I hope the folks that don't have much wood win some stuff.


----------



## SDB777

I will try to watch for the 'official entry' topic, but I am on vacation.....gotta keep mama happy, so I might not be able to see it.

I'm in though!!!!




Scott (be happy to) B


----------



## Sprung

Was downstairs for a little bit not long ago and took a few minutes to stop in my shop and start picking out some items for my SFRB. Gotta pick up a box so I can fill it. Trying to make sure that my box is filled with good stuff for whoever gets it. I've no desire to send anything that might be undesirable.

I'm looking forward to this! Part of me hopes I am one of the winners - especially since I am able to get my figured/exotic/etc wood stash to fit in an area that is less than 1 cubic foot, and I'd really like to change that, especially since my wife and son keep me on a very tight/minimal shop budget. But, whether I win or not, I think this will be fun!


----------



## WoodLove

ill put in a sfrb of goodies too......


----------



## kazuma78

Haha man this thing sounds like a blast. I think the winners need to post a picture of all the stuff they get once it arrives. Would be fun to see the piles and slobber over them!


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Was downstairs for a little bit not long ago and took a few minutes to stop in my shop and start picking out some items for my SFRB. Gotta pick up a box so I can fill it. Trying to make sure that my box is filled with good stuff for whoever gets it. I've no desire to send anything that might be undesirable.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this! Part of me hopes I am one of the winners - especially since I am able to get my figured/exotic/etc wood stash to fit in an area that is less than 1 cubic foot, and I'd really like to change that, especially since my wife and son keep me on a very tight/minimal shop budget. But, whether I win or not, I think this will be fun!



It's guys like you that prompted this. I hope you win. If not don't sweat it. There are plenty of wood philantrophists (that's hard to spell) here that will see you get what you need in the long run.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was downstairs for a little bit not long ago and took a few minutes to stop in my shop and start picking out some items for my SFRB. Gotta pick up a box so I can fill it. Trying to make sure that my box is filled with good stuff for whoever gets it. I've no desire to send anything that might be undesirable.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this! Part of me hopes I am one of the winners - especially since I am able to get my figured/exotic/etc wood stash to fit in an area that is less than 1 cubic foot, and I'd really like to change that, especially since my wife and son keep me on a very tight/minimal shop budget. But, whether I win or not, I think this will be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's guys like you that prompted this. I hope you win. If not don't sweat it. There are plenty of wood philantrophists (that's hard to spell) here that will see you get what you need in the long run.
Click to expand...


Damn, Matt I think Kevin is callin me names again!!!!!!!!!!!! A wood WHAT!!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## kazuma78

Sprung said:


> Was downstairs for a little bit not long ago and took a few minutes to stop in my shop and start picking out some items for my SFRB. Gotta pick up a box so I can fill it. Trying to make sure that my box is filled with good stuff for whoever gets it. I've no desire to send anything that might be undesirable.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this! Part of me hopes I am one of the winners - especially since I am able to get my figured/exotic/etc wood stash to fit in an area that is less than 1 cubic foot, and I'd really like to change that, especially since my wife and son keep me on a very tight/minimal shop budget. But, whether I win or not, I think this will be fun!





I got my fingers crossed for ya!

Edit: wow thats interesting. All I did was type the words fingers and crossed and the smiley popped up haha


----------



## Bean_counter

Count this guy in for at least a sfrb....


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ... A wood WHAT!!!!! ..



Nothin after, just a woody. 

:lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------



## BarbS

This thing is moving too fast! I have a suggestion from way out in left field. Call me crazy if you wish. You seem to have lots of people willing to donate wood, who have too much and don't want to be on the receiving end of a flood. Why not re-think the contest into Those Interested In Receiving a Flood of Wood send in a Submission telling Why they want it (Just starting out, special toys for Christmas, needy, causes, etc.) and having a panel of three or four read the submission requests and deciding who gets the flood of donated wood? This way, the newest woodworkers among us, with little access to good wood, have a chance to state their case and let us know what they'd do with it, if they received this largesse. And, that way, I'm pretty sure the flood of wood would not be resold, because it would be so appreciated and used. 

Oh, by the way, I'm in for at least a small flat rate, and I don't need to be listed as a receiver. I'm now totally out of room.


----------



## woodtickgreg

BarbS said:


> This thing is moving too fast! I have a suggestion from way out in left field. Call me crazy if you wish. You seem to have lots of people willing to donate wood, who have too much and don't want to be on the receiving end of a flood. Why not re-think the contest into Those Interested In Receiving a Flood of Wood send in a Submission telling Why they want it (Just starting out, special toys for Christmas, needy, causes, etc.) and having a panel of three or four read the submission requests and deciding who gets the flood of donated wood? This way, the newest woodworkers among us, with little access to good wood, have a chance to state their case and let us know what they'd do with it, if they received this largesse. And, that way, I'm pretty sure the flood of wood would not be resold, because it would be so appreciated and used.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I'm in for at least a small flat rate, and I don't need to be listed as a receiver. I'm now totally out of room.


Great idea Barb! I really like that idea, that way it goes to someone who really wood appreciate it and could use it. I so like this idea.


----------



## BarbS

woodtickgreg said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is moving too fast! I have a suggestion from way out in left field. Call me crazy if you wish. You seem to have lots of people willing to donate wood, who have too much and don't want to be on the receiving end of a flood. Why not re-think the contest into Those Interested In Receiving a Flood of Wood send in a Submission telling Why they want it (Just starting out, special toys for Christmas, needy, causes, etc.) and having a panel of three or four read the submission requests and deciding who gets the flood of donated wood? This way, the newest woodworkers among us, with little access to good wood, have a chance to state their case and let us know what they'd do with it, if they received this largesse. And, that way, I'm pretty sure the flood of wood would not be resold, because it would be so appreciated and used.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I'm in for at least a small flat rate, and I don't need to be listed as a receiver. I'm now totally out of room.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea Barb! I really like that idea, that way it goes to someone who really wood appreciate it and could use it. I so like this idea.
Click to expand...


And, add the idea that if it's announced who is picked, that submission could be broadcast so the people donating have a better idea of what is needed and what to send. Sounds like it could work, to me!


----------



## Kevin

Barb, as much as one woodworker can like and respect another one that has never met, I like and respect you. But I will veto your suggestion with all my political might. A panel? Voting? Submissions (essays)? Emotions? intentions? I trust you with all that I surely do! But the forum is not a bunch of Barbs. 

I do see where you want to go with it and I want the same thing (none of the "sellers-only" get to win) but if that's the case we need to put it out there and just have an honest vote where - who gets to participate and who doesn't. Probably you didn't even think of it that way. I'm sure your intentions are honorable like you - but if we are going to form a committee it should be to make sure the reasons are more deserving than their ability to convey their thoughts. I think it should be "Pirates throw-in". Everyone throws in their lot and draws. No voting. No politics. No persuasion. Pure chance.


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> Barb, as much as one woodworker can like and respect another one that has never met, I like and respect you. But I will veto your suggestion with all my political might. A panel? Voting? Submissions (essays)? Emotions? intentions? I trust you with all that I surely do! But the forum is not a bunch of Barbs.
> 
> I do see where you want to go with it and I want the same thing (none of the "sellers-only" get to win) but if that's the case we need to put it out there and just have an honest vote where - who gets to participate and who doesn't. Probably you didn't even think of it that way. I'm sure your intentions are honorable like you - but if we are going to form a committee it should be to make sure the reasons are more deserving than their ability to convey their thoughts. I think it should be "Pirates throw-in". Everyone throws in their lot and draws. No voting. No politics. No persuasion. Pure chance.
> 
> LOL.. oh, ye of little faith! I was seeing it as an Essay contest: he who makes the best case for it wins! But okay, if you think a panel of woodworkers cannot judge that, so be it. I'll go back to my left field and await a fly ball.


----------



## jmurray

whoa what did i miss? I am in, i can do a sfrb for sure. how cool is this. christmas is coming early for somebody!!!!


----------



## shadetree_1

I'll toss in a SFRB of pen blanks with a few Desert Ironwood in there but I do not want to be considered for winning just giving!

Joe


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I am in!! I have so many small cool pieces I will never be able to turn it all. Heck who am I kidding I could stop milling now and probably have enough wood to last 20 years.


----------



## dycmark

SO... A Lot here now, is there a place that we are keeping track of who is committed to what and a thread that is created with the running "event" info in a more concise format? Unfortunately I am on the road for likely another 4 weeks. it would be hard for me to participate with a box of wood. SO...

1: if you want someone to manage and track the thread that has this "compilation" if such a thing exists I would be happy to do that.. 

2: I am thinking that since I probably cant send a box of wood I will offer to "support the cause" by donating $4 per box of wood to the site for whatever it is that is needed, hosting, or whatever up to $100. (Keep in mind that i own a hosting company and specialize in "web" stuff so there are alot of other possibilities there)

3: If we went with the multiple winner thing then perhaps for every 5 boxes (or 6 or 7 or whatever) we would add a winner and do 1st come 1st serve 1 box at a time thru rotation, just that process might be as much fun as figuring it out... 

4: selecting boxes would help to eliminate the possibility of getting something you couldn't use but in the event say that there were only pen blanks left and you didn't do pens you could then offer that for trade before it is sent and do a "inline trade" with someone that many be able to use those things you couldn't. 

5: as far as being "entered" count me in if it is as simple as that!!! I don't have nearly the stash some of you have (BUT I AM WORKING ON IT!!!) 

Mark


----------



## DKMD

Thanks, Mark. There will be a thread with a concise view of the boxes being offered, but I've decided to postpone the deadline for a week to allow folks a bit more time to jump in... Only donors are eligible to win, so folks need to get a box together and post a photo if they want to get involved. 

There will be three winners selected at random from the donors, and they will be able to choose their boxes from those being offered.

I'll defer to Kevin on your generous offer to donate web services... That's not my call.


----------



## SENC

Doc - have you noticed the anticipation level in the other thread!?!? You're going to create some real indigestion with this delay!:dash2::no dice. more please:


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Doc - have you noticed the anticipation level in the other thread!?!? You're going to create some real indigestion with this delay!:dash2::no dice. more please:



He is just looking for work????


----------



## dycmark

DKMD said:


> I'll defer to Kevin on your generous offer to donate web services... That's not my call.



Just to be very clear.. the web services thing is just a comment. I am offering to donate COLD HARD CASH (in some virtual form that no one ever sees, who knows if it even really exists....:wacko1:) so it likely isn't actually cold, and unless it is stored somewhere in coinage also isn't actually hard...... :dash2: but i thought those words would make it sound that much better 

Mark


----------



## DKMD

dycmark said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll defer to Kevin on your generous offer to donate web services... That's not my call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be very clear.. the web services thing is just a comment. I am offering to donate COLD HARD CASH (in some virtual form that no one ever sees, who knows if it even really exists....:wacko1:) so it likely isn't actually cold, and unless it is stored somewhere in coinage also isn't actually hard...... :dash2: but i thought those words would make it sound that much better
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


I misread your initial offer, Mark. That is a generous offer indeed!

Of course, you could just put a c note in a small flat rate box, and post a picture... Then you'd be in the drawing!

Seriously, Kevin is in charge of the money around here... They won't let me handle the cash until I stop running with scissors...:wacko1:


----------



## Kevin

dycmark said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll defer to Kevin on your generous offer to donate web services... That's not my call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be very clear.. the web services thing is just a comment. I am offering to donate COLD HARD CASH (in some virtual form that no one ever sees, who knows if it even really exists....:wacko1:) so it likely isn't actually cold, and unless it is stored somewhere in coinage also isn't actually hard...... :dash2: but i thought those words would make it sound that much better
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


I think you're saying that today's _money_ isn't worth the paper it isn't printed on . . . I read you loud and clear.


----------



## dycmark

Reality is it is the only way for me to participate since i really don't have a great stash and what i do have is stuff (for the most part) i bought with a very specific intent, I am sure it won't take long for me to build to you guys levels (well some of you at least, but until then i would lover to participate if there is a way for me to.. PLUS.. I wont be back home for 3 or 4 weeks. 

The paper money could be considered a finished product, it is rare and of great value, it is a work of art  (the plates anyhow) that is on paper made from wood processed and mixed with both linens and polymers to create a desirable finished product and to this day if you offer someone a C-note (and they are getting more and more rare all the time!!!) I have never in my WHOLE life seen someone turn that down.. so it MUST be of GREAT VALUE. :wacko1: I think you can still get 3 gallons of gas or a gallon of milk with it maybe :dash2:

If that doesn't work or everyone comes up with some reason it isn't appropriate then no big deal  but it will make me sooooooo sad :sad:

It will make me want to :fit:...


----------



## DKMD

dycmark said:


> Reality is it is the only way for me to participate since i really don't have a great stash and what i do have is stuff (for the most part) i bought with a very specific intent, I am sure it won't take long for me to build to you guys levels (well some of you at least, but until then i would lover to participate if there is a way for me to.. PLUS.. I wont be back home for 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> The paper money could be considered a finished product, it is rare and of great value, it is a work of art  (the plates anyhow) that is on paper made from wood processed and mixed with both linens and polymers to create a desirable finished product and to this day if you offer someone a C-note (and they are getting more and more rare all the time!!!) I have never in my WHOLE life seen someone turn that down.. so it MUST be of GREAT VALUE. :wacko1: I think you can still get 3 gallons of gas or a gallon of milk with it maybe :dash2:
> 
> If that doesn't work or everyone comes up with some reason it isn't appropriate then no big deal  but it will make me sooooooo sad :sad:
> 
> It will make me want to :fit:...



I'd say post up a picture of your cash offering in a flat rate box in the other thread... and then you can consider yourself entered. Woodbarter is a place of great happiness, so we can't have you moping around kicking at the ground. Plus, I think it wil be fascinating to see where the winners' priorities are... Cash or wood!


----------



## davduckman2010

DKMD said:


> dycmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is it is the only way for me to participate since i really don't have a great stash and what i do have is stuff (for the most part) i bought with a very specific intent, I am sure it won't take long for me to build to you guys levels (well some of you at least, but until then i would lover to participate if there is a way for me to.. PLUS.. I wont be back home for 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> The paper money could be considered a finished product, it is rare and of great value, it is a work of art  (the plates anyhow) that is on paper made from wood processed and mixed with both linens and polymers to create a desirable finished product and to this day if you offer someone a C-note (and they are getting more and more rare all the time!!!) I have never in my WHOLE life seen someone turn that down.. so it MUST be of GREAT VALUE. :wacko1: I think you can still get 3 gallons of gas or a gallon of milk with it maybe :dash2:
> 
> If that doesn't work or everyone comes up with some reason it isn't appropriate then no big deal  but it will make me sooooooo sad :sad:
> 
> It will make me want to :fit:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say post up a picture of your cash offering in a flat rate box in the other thread... and then you can consider yourself entered. Woodbarter is a place of great happiness, so we can't have you moping around kicking at the ground. Plus, I think it wil be fascinating to see where the winners' priorities are... Cash or wood!
Click to expand...

 hmmmm cash or wood nahhh  i just want that there ol rattle snake

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well after the reboot I figured I "wood" bump this one and bring it back to the front.:D;):)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

